

'Reverse Engineering the 6502' videos online - Luyt

The videos of the talk Michael Steil gave at 27C3 are now online on YouTube. The talk is split into 6 segments.
======
Luyt
Clickable links:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW9AWBFH1sA>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBE4KHKzhKc>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRBo7O_blVo>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_15RtVbqGU>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9DYmlprCKA>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZOUuqc4pk8>

